# Best Toys?



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

I've been looking, I'm thinking kongs, kong wubba, a rubber holey football. What do GSD think about those rubber chickens? Stuff less animals? I see alot of those. 
What about chewies? I'm thinking bully sticks are a must. What about rawhide? either bones or those rectangle chews? 
nylabones? 
I want to have as many toys and chews as possible. I'm trying to get a chase-it flirt pole, but they are hard to find in canada.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh likes the Wubba, soft squeaky toys and the 3 rubber interlocking rings for tugging but frisbees are his favorite. I don't give rawhide chews because of the possibility of obstruction, he likes Himalayan Chews, frozen whole carrots were great when he was teething and raw knuckle bones.. Every once in a while I'll give him a pig's ear. 

You can make your own flirt pole for next to nothing. Buy a length of pvc pipe and string a rope through it, tie it off on one end and attach a toy to the other end. You can even use a broom stick or length of wooden dowel. A horse twitch [whip] is good too, just tie a stuffed toy or ball to the end of it


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I know a GSD puppy who LOOOOVES the stuff-less toys. He loves them so much I got one for my own dog's birthday party this weekend.

My dogs always liked things they can squeak, Cuz toys and stuffed toys. Just have to watch the stuffed/plush toys to make sure your pup's not chewing off ears or tails and swallowing them.

Do you have uncarpeted floors anywhere in your house? We made a fun game out of meal times once in a while, we called it "Toss Your Cookies!" and we'd shoot bits of kibble across the floor for our puppies to chase and gobble up. It was fun for us, helped them with coordination, and also made the floor a food eating place rather than a potty place. I don't know if it helped at all with potty training, but it was a fun game either way.


----------



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

I may just make a flirt pole.
Yes our only carpetnis our bedroom.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

ladybugmomma said:


> I've been looking, I'm thinking kongs, kong wubba, a rubber holey football. What do GSD think about those rubber chickens? Stuff less animals? I see alot of those.
> What about chewies? I'm thinking bully sticks are a must. What about rawhide? either bones or those rectangle chews?
> nylabones?
> I want to have as many toys and chews as possible. I'm trying to get a chase-it flirt pole, but they are hard to find in canada.


 
For chewies
Bully sticks are great, rawhides I would not feed. They can build up inside and cause blockages. Fresh/frozen bones are best. knuckle/beef soup bones are the best ones. They are also cheaper 


For puppies flirt poles are fun but keep it low so they don't jump and don't wear them out too much.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/134799-springpole-flirtpole.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...818-my-home-made-flirt-pole-under-5-pics.html



Toys..
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/146058-toys.html


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Kain's favorite chew toys (hands down) are his deer antlers. He'll pass up everything else for a good antler.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Cuzballs, jollyballs, teaserballs, holeerollers, my dogs love them all! I have to limit them with Karlo, he is crazy over anything that has a rounded appearance. 
He does love to suckle or gently chew the fleece type ball when he winds down at night.








Anything with stuffing, or squeakers, my dogs will destroy.


----------



## UofIowaGSD (Jun 2, 2010)

I made my own flirt pole. I got a horse whip from our local Tractor Supply store and tied a Skineeze dog toy on the end of it. Charlie loves the skineeze dog toys. They are high value in our house. A lot of people swear by a kong with frozen peanut butter. Charlie didn't care for it. Really I spent a $100 on toys and the only thing he plays with besides the skineeze is a plastic water bottle and cardboard boxes. Take the cap of the plastic water bottle though. I also put treats in the plastic milk jug and he rolls that around for awhile. For treats I feed him the Liver Biscotti treats in the jugs and use the Zuke's mini naturals.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Plastic soda/water bottles, dirt, rocks, bits of concrete, dead bugs, pieces of wood, the side of the refrigerator. . .

Don't waste your money on a nylabone. I've never met a pup that liked them very much. Kopper's favorite toy is a squeaky stuffed bone that he carries everywhere. The cuz is nice too.


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

Kola is addicted to plastic water bottles.... lol... just take the cap off and once they chew through the plastic its time for a new one... 
She learned to fetch with a Coke bottle...lol
Her other favorite is this little fuzzy "sweetheart" looking heart candy shaped thing.. its squeeks really loud.. she loves just making it squeek. 
I stopped using tennis balls, the ones for dogs. She just stops and tried to pull the fuzz off of it. 
Anything that squeeks, crinkles, or makes noise.. lol


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

This a repost I made a while back. Kelso likes nylabones, he has had two for about a year. Allie likes them as well.....

Cuz and Chuckit products. Kelso has chewed the ears and legs off the Cuz before so have to watch that here, but he doesnt really do that anymore. Chuckit balls are awesome. We have to keep ours "up" around here as that is the only thing they will squabble over.

They have zero interest in the traditional kongs. I can't find ours now, sadly abandoned.

Others that we have actually had for 1-2 years
These are nice, have taken quite the beating and held together, the Bamboo combat product line











JOLLY BALLS!









chuckit products are great










a nylabone that has lasted here










and if all else fails, the eGGE. I would pay someone if their dogs destroyed it! lol. 









Leerburg | eGGe Dog Toy


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Forgot the toys that are made of firehose material

The blue one lasted a nice long summer around here..it floated and has a small squeaker but tough


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Emoore said:


> Plastic soda/water bottles, dirt, rocks, bits of concrete, dead bugs, pieces of wood, the side of the refrigerator. . .
> 
> Don't waste your money on a nylabone. I've never met a pup that liked them very much. Kopper's favorite toy is a squeaky stuffed bone that he carries everywhere. The cuz is nice too.


Both my dogs LOOOOOVE Nylabones. The trick is to buy the Nylabone starter kit, that has one edible bone, one kinda softer plastic bone, and then the harder plastic bone. You work them up to the harder plastic bone. And it's the longest lasting chew toy for the money.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Good_Karma said:


> Both my dogs LOOOOOVE Nylabones. The trick is to buy the Nylabone starter kit, that has one edible bone, one kinda softer plastic bone, and then the harder plastic bone. You work them up to the harder plastic bone. And it's the longest lasting chew toy for the money.


 
agree. We started with the edibles then the soft ect. They do not love them so much that they get them out all the time. But they really do like to use them as "we are bored but tired" toys (aka like pacifiers) or something around here. It has literally been 2 years with some of ours and they still just chew on them and fall asleep doing it.


They never get big chunks off or anything with the hard ones so I am comfortable with them using them.


Kelso usually goes and grabs one from the box at night, and after he falls asleep Allie sneaks it off


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> and if all else fails, the eGGE. I would pay someone if their dogs destroyed it! lol.


Karlo destroyed his eggeball! He chewed the end off so he could carry it around:


----------



## CuriousKira (Mar 15, 2011)

Kira has loved her kong squeeky balls since the day we brought her home. She took to the wubba and soft frisbee pretty quick. She just discovered water bottles this week, don't know why I didn't think of that sooner but the first time was so funny as she kept running away when it krinkled then running back to it. Soup bones have been our saving grace as they keep her busy for hours. Our vet & breeder told us to stay away from the raw hides but I am on the look out for some bully sticks for her, I've heard the dogs love them.


----------



## LazyCupOfTea (Aug 23, 2013)

Kira? Cute name. My pup is Akira


----------

